# L289 Reboots better, same or worse



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Since you got L289. Those of you with reboots issues is your 942 better, worse, or the same?


----------



## savecal (Mar 3, 2005)

Jon Spackman said:


> Since you got L289. Those of you with reboots issues is your 942 better, worse, or the same?


Hi Jon..... Since day before yesterday, the issues I had with "bogus" OTA channels coming up in my program listings have disappeared, so someone has tweaked something. Also, the program guide before would jump to my lowest OTA channel (7) if I went out to the guide from the OTA channel I was watching. That has been fixed, too. So, everything is working as before the L288/289 downloads. No reboots, either.

Thanks,
Rod


----------



## MrDogDad (Nov 20, 2006)

The upgrade definitely cured my reboot problem with WLOS OTA. I just wish they would put the OTA subchannels back into the program guide. They were there for a few days and now are gone.


----------



## scn101 (Jul 11, 2005)

Jon Spackman said:


> Since you got L289. Those of you with reboots issues is your 942 better, worse, or the same?


Unfortunately the reboots are still occurring for me here in Dallas on OTA NBC channel 5.1. The last series of reboots occurred tonight when recording Law and Order.


----------



## Antibus (Dec 17, 2005)

My problem with reboots has been with weak OTA signals - if the signal drops out due to fade, the 942 will sometimes hang (no audio or video on a particular tuner) or just crash and reboot.

With L289, I thought things were better - it seemed to hang in better with a lower signal level. However, while watching the StuperBowl from the local CBS HD channel 13-01 (KOVR Sacramento), the 942 crashed 3 times. It rebooted itself twice and I had to do a manual reboot once. Each time was after the HD OTA signal dropped out and I had attempted to switch to the local SD channel (13-00).

It sure did NOT impress my friends who came over to watch the game in HD!


----------



## Daviesma (Jan 9, 2007)

The reboots are still happening for me here in Dallas on OTA NBC channel 5.1. When I go to 5.1, I get a reboot within 2-3 minutes everytme.


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

You need to add another option to the poll. I used to get occasional reboots several releases ago (prior to Aug 2006), but haven't had them since then. This last release has introduced any.


----------



## tferrio (Sep 6, 2006)

The reboots on my unit (in Dallas, on 5.1) have gotten much, much worse since the new release. However, there is no way of telling whether the station is transmitting more of whatever it is the 942 software does not like.

The reboots also seem very different. Previously I could sometimes get a recording that would lock up and reboot exactly at the same spots every time. Now I have a recording (ER from last week) that locks up and reboots every 5-10 minutes but it is not repeatable at the same places in the recording.


----------



## PLHOG (Oct 10, 2006)

Jon Spackman said:


> Since you got L289. Those of you with reboots issues is your 942 better, worse, or the same?


Our NBC OTA reboot problem seems to have disappeared. We can watch, record and playback in HD from the NBC OTA signal again.

The only other reboot we've seen seems to be a state problem which occurs when I'm push an unusual sequence of buttons. That kind of problem has been there all along, and is so rare I'm willing to declare victory with L289.:hurah:


----------



## Daviesma (Jan 9, 2007)

Is there any activity on the reboot issue? The Dallas area still has this problem even with L289 (as noted in other entries). My reboots are starting to happen more often, almost daily now, instead of weekly. Very painful to have to watch regular TV when you have HD capable equipment.


----------

